# Canning Sausage



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Would like to can sausage patties. But, would like to can in pint jars. Do I have to fill jars w/patties? What about jelly jars? Pressure and time length? I know patties would have to be smaller in jelly jars. I live alone; don't want 6 patties, as in pints. Thanks.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

You can use whatever size jar you want as long as it doesn't have shoulders. If you use a jar with shoulders, you might be able to get the patties in ok; but you're going to have a hard time getting them out again without breaking them.

Easiest way to can sausage patties is to spread your seasoned meat mix out flat the thickness you want and use your intended jar like a cookie cutter to make the patties. Then transfer the patties to a hot skillet to brown the outsides -- this adds loads of flavor, helps with texture, and keeps them from sticking together. They shrink down a little in the skillet and will now slip into the jar easily.

Layer in your patties. You can cover with broth or not, it's up to you -- they'll make some juice of their own while processing, but the ones on the top will likely be above the liquid and can get a little dry and darkened (still safe to eat though). Leave 1" of headspace. Wipe rims well with vinegar to remove any fat... etc etc.

4oz jam, half-pint, 12oz jelly and pints are all 75 min at 10 lbs (adjust for your altitude & canner type). Quarts for 90 min. They will shrink a bit more during processing.

Unless you're doing single servings for one person who doesn't really like sausage, I don't recommend doing the 4oz jam jars because you can only fit 2-3 thin patties in them and they end up half-dollar-sized... plus 75 mins is a bit overkill, but there are no time adjustments for meat in smaller jars.

I find half-pints are about right for single servings for one person as a side, 3-4 "normal-sized" patties. If you have an extra patty or two, they can be refrigerated for a couple days since they're already cooked... maybe crumble & make a scramble skillet or jamabalaya for dinner.

ETA: Kerr offers, standard case & pricing, a wide-mouth half-pint that is shorter than but roughly the same diameter as a pint. Ball's Platinum/Elite Collection offers a similar sized WM half-pint, but it's only 4 jars and premium priced. If you can find the Kerr WM half-pints, they are perfect for patties and mini-chops/steaks for a single person.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

The previous post is right on but I wanted to share this.
Back before they used pressure caners they caned meats in boiling bath(don't do this!) and they kept the meat good by canning in lard.For sausage do as stated then put in jars and fill with melted lard. Once open the lard is melted off when you finish cooking the meat and is poured of to use for stove top cooking etc, and the jar of remaining meat goes in the fridg. still packed in the lard.Sounds awful but works great.


Wade


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Wade The only lard available to me, is store bought. I'm thinking that would be ok.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't know why that wouldn't work!You could also check the meat counter ans see what the sell that has a high fat content and cook it down if you are so inclined. (pork of course). Just a thought.

Wade


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's my 2 cents worth. Put a piece of parchment paper (or waxed paper) between the patties to help keep them from congealing into one solid lump of sausage.

Sage doesn't can well. It can become bitter.

If you are using the Kerr lids with the gray colored sealing compound, lard (or any fat) will cause the compound to become a gray goo and the seal may fail.

I second those little wide mouth half-pints.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

We use parchment paper with our canned bacon, but I've found that browning sausage and burger patties and meatballs before canning is enough to keep them from sticking together in a lump.

I second the warning about sage. Jimmy Dean bulk sausage doesn't have much sage, so that's the storebought we use when we don't make our own. When we make our own for canning, we either omit the sage or use a sprinkled pinch per pound.

The 4oz jam jars are perfect for canning cooked bulk sausage crumbles. It's just enough to add to a skillet scramble, top a pizza, or make gravy. I normally have a bit left over after putting patties in half-pints, so this works out great.


----------

